# For Elf........Clam Pie



## PolishedTopaz (Nov 14, 2004)

This is a regional Eastern Long Island recipe. Specifically points east of Southampton, which is about an hour from Montauk.


CLAM PIE



1/2 c. butter, melted
1 c. flavored bread crumbs
1/2 tsp. oregano, dried
1/2 tsp. parsley 
Garlic powder to taste
1/2 c. parmesan cheese
1/2 c. mozzarella, grated
2 6.5 oz. cans minced clams with juice


1... Pre-heat oven to 350. Combine first 5 ingredients and clams.

2... Add 1/4 c. each mozzarella and parmesan cheese. Stir till combined.

3... Pour into pie plate. [or other shallow pan]

4... Top with remaining cheese.

5... Bake for 20-30 mins till bubbly, serve with crackers.

6... EAT AND ENJOY!!!!



BTW did you ever try the mushrooms???
Enjoy it........Charlotte


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 16, 2004)

This looks sinful!!!!!  Thanks PT!!!!

...point me to the 'shrooms again - I'm making them today - I've waited long enough.  I know the recipe is somewhere on my desk - but you should see my desk!!!!!!!


----------



## buckytom (Nov 16, 2004)

i really thought clam pies were a joke the first time i was driving out to montauk. saw signs for homemade ones by the side of the road, and nearly crashed from laughing so hard...


----------



## pdswife (Nov 17, 2004)

*clam pie*

I've got to try this!  My son's coming for dinner next week and he loves clams.  I'll make it then.   Thanks!


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Nov 18, 2004)

Your welcome PDS..........let me know how you like it.


----------

